# privet hedge



## Joshy (Apr 19, 2011)

Has any one ever used any wild privet hedge in woodworking. It is very abundant in Mississippi. It is can be as small as 1/16 of an inch in diameter. Or as large as 6 inches in diameter. This wood is very easy to work. Its a smooth bark wood, the bark is a dark green. The leaves are the same as domestic privet hedge bushes. I am talking about a tree, not a bush. The wood itself is mostly white with a sweet aroma. Sadly, this aroma fades away with age. My dad has always called it hedge, it probably has another name. At this time i cant post any photos, but I hope my description has been helpful. My intention is to use this wood for rustic work. Most people in Mississippi consider it a pest because it is said to cause allergey problems in spring time.


----------



## whiskeyturner (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah it turns really well, esp for training purposes. You can do extremely thin spindles or goblets due to it's tight straight grain, it's mildly figured with a delicate creamy color that will polish up a treat and even look a little like marble…... at least thats what its like hear in OZ


----------

